# need a ID



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

I bought this guy as a "Black Piranha" so im Guessing its a S. Rhom I had it for 3 years now so i just wanna know for sure


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like my sanchezi


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

Yea i tried to id it form the pics on this site but it looks like alot of them


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I would also say S. Sanchezi


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i was gona be the fist poster sayin sanchez!


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

Whats another name for them and does anyone have adult pics of one?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=14


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BTW, there aren't any English common names out there besides Sanchez's Piranha (at least according to FishBase)...but that's okay, because _Serrasalmus sanchezi_ is not a hard name to remember and is commonly used in the piranha world.


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

sanchezi for sure


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*S. Sanchezi*, At 1" Serrasalmus species are hard to identify. Since "black Rhoms" are from peru and so are the sanchezi they get misidentified, This is a very common mistake with the suppiler



jordan123 said:


> Whats another name for them and does anyone have adult pics of one?


Some common names would be; Spilo CF,Ruby-Red Piranha, Red-Throated Diamond Piranha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChilDawg Posted Today, 09:31 AM
> BTW, there aren't any English common names out there besides Sanchez's Piranha (at least according to FishBase)...but that's okay, because Serrasalmus sanchezi is not a hard name to remember *and is commonly used in the piranha world. *


Very true. However, locally it is also called Piranha pecho rojo = red-breasted piranha. But that would be confusing as the common red-bellied piranha is red breasted to. Dealers have added some pretty cool common names, but I certainly would not use SPILO CF as a common name for this species as that is even more confusing since it is NOT a spilopleura member complex form.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > ChilDawg Posted Today, 09:31 AM
> > BTW, there aren't any English common names out there besides Sanchez's Piranha (at least according to FishBase)...but that's okay, because Serrasalmus sanchezi is not a hard name to remember *and is commonly used in the piranha world. *
> 
> 
> Very true. However, locally it is also called Piranha pecho rojo = red-breasted piranha. But that would be confusing as the common red-bellied piranha is red breasted to. Dealers have added some pretty cool common names, *but I certainly would not use SPILO CF as a common name for this species as that is even more confusing since it is NOT a spilopleura member complex form*.


I agree frank, but it also appears suppilers and dealers sale S. sanchezi as Spilo CF...misinterpet and commonly used, so I would think it would be a common name

but back on topic

*S. Sanchezi*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I agree frank, but it also appears suppilers and dealers sale S. sanchezi as Spilo CF...misinterpet and commonly used, so I would think it would be a common name


I fully understand its use by dealers. But I also stated my opinion (and correctly) that it is a wrong common name to apply for this species. Oh well. ID is complete.


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

thank you


----------

